# Headlight Question



## burnt_3.5 (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm new to the forum, but i had a question thats probably real :newbie: sounding. on my '04 nissan maxima, only two of the headlights come on. aren't there supposed to be four?  if its a fuse issue then please tell me which one. i cant seem to find anything in the manual.


----------



## burnt_3.5 (Nov 6, 2007)

burnt_3.5 said:


> i'm new to the forum, but i had a question thats probably real :newbie: sounding. on my '04 nissan maxima, only two of the headlights come on. aren't there supposed to be four?  if its a fuse issue then please tell me which one. i cant seem to find anything in the manual.


ok so its the foglights i'm refering to...neither of them come on. my lights wont turn off either when on auto. none of my settings will change in my car either (auto off delay, horn chirp, lamp flash) what is wrong?


----------



## Terrentius (Dec 17, 2007)

Check your fuses.


----------

